# Karoryfer Samples - my free samples site



## DSmolken (Aug 5, 2016)

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/

This is obviously not stuff on the level of Spitfire or Orchestral Tools, but it's free, so... There's a double bass, a cello, a sax,a bunch of bass guitars, and some weirder stuff like a subtractive synth using looped samples of bagpipes for oscillators, and a three-voice mangled Halloween piano. Eighteen total libraries, adding up to a few gigabytes. Not all mine, there are some other people involved in the project, but I've done most of the editing and mapping, and some of the recording as well.

Currently in the works is a female death metal voice bank for the Alter/Ego voice synthesizer. Should be useful for monster voices and assorted other weirdness.


----------



## Tod (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi DSmolken, just noticed this, thanks. Good to see you here.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Aug 8, 2016)

The gentleman sells himself short. He has produced some of the best and most innovative free instruments out there. And he is a fine reviewer for BPB as well.


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks, though I think saying "not stuff on the level of Spitfire or Orchestral Tools" isn't really selling myself short. It's accurate.


----------



## DSmolken (Mar 5, 2018)

I suppose I should update this now - it's not just free stuff anymore, we've got Swirly Drums as our first commercial release and raw material for an electric 12-string guitar recorded.


----------

